# Seltsames Computer Problem (Fehlermeldung bei Windows start)



## Molybdean (16. April 2012)

Moin,

ich habe ein etwas seltsames Problem.
Seit einigen tagen kommt beim Windowsstart (nach Benutzer Konto auswahl und PSW eingabe aber bevor der Desktop erscheint) eine Fehlermeldung.

Dummerweise eine seeeeeehr informative...

Oben steht Fehler und dadrunter ist ne Schaltfläche "Ok"

nach zweimaligen wegklicken gehts weiter.

Bisherige Versuche es einzugrenzen

Autostart Ordner leeren
bei msconfig den Diagnosesystemstart benutzen
komplett Virus scan (mit Sophos)
Anmeldung über PSW und über Fingerprint Reader
Ausbau der zweiten HDD im Ultrabay schacht

hatt alles nichts gebracht

das einzige was was brachte war ein neues Benutzerkonto ^^ da tritts nicht auf...

System:
Win 7 64Bit Prof. mit allen updates

HW:
Thinkpad T520 (gaanz genau 4242RF1)
mit zusätzlicher OSZ SSD und einer HDD im Ultrabay schacht sowie 8Gig Ram


Ich wüsste keine Software die ich kurz vorher Instaliert habe.

Einzige wo ich grade am grübeln bin ist Microsoft Virtuell Maschin mit Win XP Mode 

aber meine das war auch nen paar tage vorher... 


Jemand eine Idee wie man es weiter einschränken könnte oder wodran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Mothman (16. April 2012)

Klingt schon nach einem Programm, welches bei Windowsstart automatisch mitstartet und dann einen Fehler wirft (evtl. bist du zu Windowsstart nicht mit dem Internet verbunden und das Programm versucht zu connecten?). 
Also wenn du da kürzlich irgendwas draufinstalliert hast, würde ich das auch als Übeltäter verdächtigen. Würde es an der Hardware liegen. müssten andere Benutzerkonten ja auch betroffen sein.
So ist es scheinbar ein Prgramm ODER irgendetwas in den Einstellungen des Benutzers.


----------



## Molybdean (16. April 2012)

hmm fehlende Inet Verbindung könnte durchaus sein...

Tritt bei Benutzer Wechsel nicht auf nur wenn ich das Konto erstmalig starte (oder den Leaptop wiederauferwecke)

währe halt nur nice wen man das irgendwie eingrenzen könnte und evtl irgendwo rausfinden könnte was diesen Fehler verursacht...

wobei es kein prog sein kann das über Autostart oder über msconfig->Systemstart läuft... da hatte ich ja schon alles deaktiviert

mal drüber grübeln was das sein könnte und wo ich das verhindern kann...

und zum Thema "Kürzlich Draufinstaliert"

das System ist keine 4 Wochen alt... da habe ich kürzlich einiges draufgehauen aber kann atm nichts zuordnen ist halt einfach irgendwann gekommen der mist ^^


----------



## Mothman (16. April 2012)

Mal eine Systemwiederherstellung probiert? Dazu musst du die aber aktiviert haben.

Wenn das System so neu ist, hast du ja nicht viel Einstellungen zu verlieren.


----------



## hifumi (16. April 2012)

Vielleicht kannst du ja die Fehlermeldung mal da lassen, und dann per Strg+Alt+Entf schauen welche Prozesse am laufen sind.
Evtl. gibt da einer der Prozessnamen mehr Aufschluss darüber, woher der Fehler stammt. Ansonsten könntest du noch versuchen zu vergleichen, welche der Prozesse beim anderen Benutzerkonto nicht laufen.


----------



## Molybdean (16. April 2012)

So habs rausgefunden

Der Bösewicht war WebDrive das versucht hatt eine Verbindung zum Uni Server aufzubauen um die Netztlaufwerke einzubinden ^^

warum man da keine aussagekräftigere Fehlermeldung machen kann ist mir aber immer noch schleierhaft...


----------

